# Anyone Live on or right by a golf course?



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

My mom has some friends in Mount Forest who we visit every year and they own a house right on the golf course. Also, when buying their house they got unlimited access to the golf course.


----------



## Not_My_Style (Apr 25, 2006)

I don't live on a golf course, but I live fairly close to a bunch of different ones. Most of those courses are losey though, some are those stupid 9-hole par 3 courses that all these kids play at and adults that can't golf.


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

My friend lives right behind a course. I go to his house every fourth of July. What's funny is that he keeps every ball that makes it over the fence lol


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

I live across the road from arguably the best club in the city, but I only play there a couple of times a year (too expensive). When they first put the course in, I got tons of golf balls - usually 2 pailfuls each season. I guess people are getting better, because I only find a few a season now. I do wonder though how in the heck they manage to hit a ball that far off target because I'm right by a tee for one hole and a green for the other, so they have to hit the ball hard enough somewhere to get off the course, through some bushes, across the road and then onto my lawn, which is quite a shot


----------



## Phreak (Apr 23, 2006)

That must be really awsome but I happen to live about 2 miles from a golf course. It is not to bad but it would be really nice to live on one.


----------

